# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First Cycle Test E 500mg per week

## andrewgains13

Hello,

I'm 34 year old male and I have never done AAS before. I'm 6`3 205 lbs and I just started to bulk about a month ago. I`m up about 8 lbs in my first month, and now have decided to start a 12 week, 500 mg Test E cycle. Cycle as follows:
Test E 250mg 2X per week (Retarden 250- Thalger Pharma)
HCG 250 I.U. 2X per week (Alpha Pharma)
Exemestane 25mg EOD (from day 2) until PCT starts

PCT - starts week 14
Clomifene 75/50/50/50
Tamoxifen 40/20/2/20

N-Acetyl Cysteine 600mg - ED for liver support

Yes, I have read Austinites article on Test E first cycle.

My BF is around 15%
Diet: 400 carbs, 320 protein, 85 fat daily
I train 5-6 days a week, training split Mon-Friday:Chest, Back, Shoulders, Legs, Arms. Saturday is dedicated to my week body parts. I do Abs and Calves 3 days a week, Cardio 30 minutes, 3X per week.

My goal is to put on 5-10 lbs of muscle and reduce my BF to 12%.

Thoughts or word of encouragement? Pictures attached...

----------


## Frenchy93

Good luck man, currently in my 15 week cycle, test only. 

Your protein intake is extremely high.

----------


## Motardpdx

Hi, look great and checkout the diet and nutrition section if you want advice on calorie intake P/F/C % during cycle and PCT. Cheers!

----------


## andrewgains13

> Hi, look great and checkout the diet and nutrition section if you want advice on calorie intake P/F/C % during cycle and PCT. Cheers!


Will do, thanks!

----------


## andrewgains13

> Good luck man, currently in my 15 week cycle, test only.
> 
> Your protein intake is extremely high.


I feel my body needs at least 285 grams of protein or higher to reach my goals. I'm around 210 lbs and I'll have to play with my protein and carbs as I go. I'll keep an eye on the protein.

----------


## andrewgains13

> I feel my body needs at least 285 grams of protein or higher to reach my goals. I'm around 210 lbs and I'll have to play with my protein and carbs as I go. I'll keep an eye on the protein.


Have you had any PIP issues yet?

----------


## andrewgains13

I have completed 2 pins so far. Right and left quad...my quads where a little sore, but no major PIP. Also, my HCG comes in a 5000 I.U. bottle, with a amp of 1ml solution. I think I did the math right. I have a 100 unit slin needle, and based on my calculation, I pin 2.5 units to equal 250 I.U. I would appreciate a reply on my HCG calculation.

----------


## andrewgains13

I completed my third pin last night. It went smooth, no PIP. I have been keeping my diet really clean and my water intake around 1.5 gallons a day. I've been hitting in hard in the gym, but I know I need to wait until week 4 for for the test to kick in. My only concern is acne on my back. I started getting some flare ups. I started using dial soap versus the stuff I usually use. I'm going to get some vitamin b5 and zinc to see if that helps.

----------


## andrewgains13

I'm currently taking Aromasin as my AI, 12.5mg per day. Due to my acne flaring up, I was wondering if upping my dose to 25mg per day would help? I would take 12.5 in the morning and 12.5 at night. Feedback would be appreciated

----------


## andrewgains13

I completed my sixth PIN yesterday, and I still feel normal. I'm not noticing any effects of the test except for acne on my back. My workouts have always been very intense, so the intensity hasn't changed. I was stating to feel a little fluffy around my mid section, so I cut my cabs and I'm starting to see my abs again. I started this cycle in the middle of a bulk, but now I have tightened up my diet. My macros are 285p, 400c, 60f. I cut my sodium intake way down and increased my water intake to 1.5 gallons a day. I expect that I will start feeling the effects next week, hopefully. 

I was thinking of upping my dose to 600mg per week, in case this Thaiger Pharma test is under dosed. I used the verification codes on their website to authenticate the test.

----------


## andrewgains13

> I completed my sixth PIN yesterday, and I still feel normal. I'm not noticing any effects of the test except for acne on my back. My workouts have always been very intense, so the intensity hasn't changed. I was stating to feel a little fluffy around my mid section, so I cut my cabs and I'm starting to see my abs again. I started this cycle in the middle of a bulk, but now I have tightened up my diet. My macros are 285p, 400c, 60f. I cut my sodium intake way down and increased my water intake to 1.5 gallons a day. I expect that I will start feeling the effects next week, hopefully.
> 
> I was thinking of upping my dose to 600mg per week, in case this Thaiger Pharma test is under dosed. I used the verification codes on their website to authenticate the test.


Any thoughts on upping my dose to 600mg per week, in case this is underdosed?

----------


## andrewgains13

I'm almost to week 4, I'm really vascular and harder now. Outside of the acne and libido, I dont feel much different. I did increase my dosage to 550mg per week, instead of 500. I heard that Thaiger gear can be underdosed. Also, I added an extra pin of 250mg last week, I was wanted to try to speed the effects of test up. It's hard to be patient to wait for week 5 and the test to really start kicking in. Anyone tried front loading test e? Is it a myth, or does it work?

----------


## andrewgains13

> I completed my sixth PIN yesterday, and I still feel normal. I'm not noticing any effects of the test except for acne on my back. My workouts have always been very intense, so the intensity hasn't changed. I was stating to feel a little fluffy around my mid section, so I cut my cabs and I'm starting to see my abs again. I started this cycle in the middle of a bulk, but now I have tightened up my diet. My macros are 285p, 400c, 60f. I cut my sodium intake way down and increased my water intake to 1.5 gallons a day. I expect that I will start feeling the effects next week, hopefully.
> 
> I was thinking of upping my dose to 600mg per week, in case this Thaiger Pharma test is under dosed. I used the verification codes on their website to authenticate the test.


Also, I've gained 3lbs.

----------


## andrewgains13

26 days into my cycle and the arms are growing...

----------


## andrewgains13

40 days into my cycle and I feel stronger, but not a radical increase in strength or performance. I'm waiting for the explosion in strength and libido but it hasn't came yet. Hopefully, my test will really kick in when week six hits. I thought that the test would kick in during week five, but I'll be patient for one more week.

----------


## andrewgains13

Six weeks in picture update. I'm up about 3lbs overall.

----------


## Reiid13

Hey man any updates / pics ?

----------


## andrewgains13

I'm up about 5lbs overall and I'm starting to lean out as I cleaned up my diet. I do feel stronger at this point, and I've been putting in about 2 hours a day in at the gym. I workout Mon-Friday. I'm going to finish out the last 4 weeks of my cycle will 30 mg of dbol ed. No sides at all! Acne is completely gone. He is a picture I took today.

----------


## SteroidNooB

wow well done mate some impressive gains you got!

----------


## andrewgains13

> wow well done mate some impressive gains you got!


Thanks! To me it doesn't seem like a overwhelming change, but when I was hitting 4 plates on each side of the incline hammer strength bench, I was feeling strong!

----------


## andrewgains13

I'm heading into the last 4 weeks of my cycle and I'm finishing off with a dbol 40mg ED kicker. My strength has increased a lot, but the main thing that I have noticed is the increase in my endurance and recovery time. I'm still running my aromasin at 12.5mg ED, and I'm not sure if I should increase it to 25mg ED, or just wait to see if I have any sides. Feedback would be great on the aromasin or the dbol kicker. By the way, I have never been so vascular in my life! I will post pics tomorrow.

----------


## andrewgains13



----------


## andrewgains13

I'm on day three of my 40 mg dbol addition. I have the little blue heart shaped pills from body research, and I'm hoping to finish the last 4 weeks of my cycle strong with the addition of dbol. My diet has been on point, and I've added more cheat meals through out the week to hit my calorie goal. I'm going to see if I need to increase the aromasin to 25mg per day, or stay on the 12.5mg. So far so good! I feel good today! I did chest in the morning and triceps, abs, and calves this evening.

----------


## andrewgains13

Three weeks left in my cycle and I'm seeing some nice improvements in my physique. I am up 8 lbs overall and I now weight 213. I donated blood yesterday to ensure I keep my RBC count in line. here is a picture from today.

----------


## andrewgains13

For some reason I can't upload my picture...

----------


## LoneWolf338

> For some reason I can't upload my picture...


any more updates? I'm currently on week 6 of Test E 500mg/wk and just added in dbol at 30mg ED. Vascularity has definately increased and I feel harder but I'm really waiting for the noticeable gains I had hoped for. I realize it takes time for the test to kick in but I'm feeling really impatient haha

----------


## andrewgains13

> any more updates? I'm currently on week 6 of Test E 500mg/wk and just added in dbol at 30mg ED. Vascularity has definately increased and I feel harder but I'm really waiting for the noticeable gains I had hoped for. I realize it takes time for the test to kick in but I'm feeling really impatient haha


I dropped the d-bol due to my e2 leaves too high on blood work. My AI wasn't working so I switched AI and switched to a different manufacture for my test e. I'm up 12 lbs overall, and I'm going back on the dbol for another month. My test was so underdosed that I wasted 9 weeks of my cycle. I've got great test and switched AI to Arimidex . I weigh about 217 now and I'm getting noticed every where I go. In June I will go back to my cruise dose of 200mg Test E.

----------


## evans150c

Good read buddy. Keep the updates and pics coming. Are you keeping a log of your gains? If so how much have your core lifts (bench, squat, ect.) Gone up

----------

